# DFW Herf 5/1



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We're holding a herf back at Stafford & Jones in Richardson (NE corner of Plano & Campbell Roads) this Tuesday to meet with Brad Weinfeld the national sales manager for SAG Imports....ie MATASA. Brad wil be bringing the Cubano Limitados for us to try. We'll start at 5pm and go until...

See yall there.


----------

